# Who's in manchester/ Tameside?



## ema_leach (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a general question to see whos about, im in denton x


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

im in st helens
not too far


----------



## dark_shinobi (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm from Wigan so not too far either !!


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

stalybridge :whistling2: wot rep shops do you go to?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

MAAAAAAAANCHESTER! lol : victory:


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

down the road in crewe


----------



## Lulu85 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am in Stockport, just south of Manchester


----------



## ema_leach (Sep 27, 2008)

i go to guide bridge shop, closest to me xx


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

from da wire !!!!!


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to be in Hyde...


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

Stockport, Blud! :2thumb:


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

hi there i live in stockport,where do you get ur rep bits from?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

off here if i can but if not

stockport pet warehouse, its a good shop but an arse to get to...

you?

cheers, Ellis


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Salforrrdddd ! 
Sal4ord flyf


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Bramhall, Stockport here!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

cool sofia, where do you get your reptile stuff from?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> cool sofia, where do you get your reptile stuff from?


Stockport Pet Warehouse!, definatly the best around,theres a few others in Adswood, Shaw heath and Hazel Grove but SPW is definatly the best.

how about you?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

same here, its a good shop


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

salford now, but used to live in stockport: victory:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

im in denton : victory:


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Trafford, woop woop! I go to urmston aquatics, 2 mins down the road from me (when i'm not in notts anyway)


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

Im in Droylsden. I have been to all the shops around but like Stockport Pet Warehouse. Anyone who wants to PM me about any of the shops feel free.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm originally from the tameside oldham area, brought up in Mossley, currently live in Marsden, Huddersfield, first village you enter as you "cross the border". Full family lives over that way, Millbrook, Grotton, Lees. 

Bought the set up from Ashton Aquatics, stopped going there unless Dad goes for livefood as the owner knows jackall about bearded dragons, I know that as far reps go. They wasn't much he didn't give me that was wrong in BD set up that I asked for. Wrong thermostat, wrong bulb, wrong UV tube. He also had 2 green iguanas in a 3x2x2ft viv. Also, my dad use to work with a fella who worked there who was left after he refused to cut the costs down on keeping the animals.

The one ashton road, I think, through leeds, going into Ashton is not bad, the big farm shop, not wide selection of stuff, chams, frillies, beardies, gexs, very over priced. like £700 for a frilled dragon set up.


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

Im in macclesfield


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

<< Greenfield in Saddleworth Oldham, right next to Lees, Holmfirth etc


----------



## Mr-boa (Sep 30, 2008)

im in eccles neer salford not far from trafford centre

kyle


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

as i live in manchester city centre i go to swan street pet shop their really nice and reasonably priced - care more about the reps than making a sale so i recommend them 100% : victory:


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Stockport :2thumb:

Obviously the place to be. We could start up our own rep club :no1:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

I reckon we should start the....

RFUK Manchester Massive :devil:

:whistling2:: victory:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Gee Cross, Hyde : victory:

yeah we go to the guide bridge shop a lot, the guys really nice in there, does really good deals


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

urmston


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

well i go to the guide bridgw shop once every couple of weeks its ok i always love to look around and go dad can i have that 1 lmao


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

we need to make the manchester reptile club definatley


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't know if he still has them in, but did anyone else see the two iggies in the 3x2x2 viv in Ashton Aquatics, Guides Bridge?


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Joshuashaw said:


> Don't know if he still has them in, but did anyone else see the two iggies in the 3x2x2 viv in Ashton Aquatics, Guides Bridge?


 didnt see them i went bout a week ago


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah we saw those iggys, not very good. had their heatbulb right above their heads, deffinately not enough room in that small tank, i doubt it was 2ft tall either, more 19".
its a shame 

apart from that its a deffinately good shop and all the animals are kept clean.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> yeah we saw those iggys, not very good. had their heatbulb right above their heads, deffinately not enough room in that small tank, i doubt it was 2ft tall either, more 19".
> its a shame
> 
> apart from that its a deffinately good shop and all the animals are kept clean.


Thats the kind of thing to put me off a shop for good and it was one of those offers "buy the animal, get the viv" so those things probably kept in that in there neew home.


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

I live just outside Tameside on the way to Oldham.
About 2mins from IKEA :2thumb:

I go to the small shop on Ashton Road on the A627 think its call the "The Pet Shop" its on a row of about 10 shops. Really nice people.

I agree we should have a monthly meetup or somthing be good to meet people from here.

: victory:


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

In sunny Wigan :lol2:

we use a small shop in Chorley for all my food stuff its called Paradise Pets very knowledgable staff worth the 30 mile round trip :2thumb:


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ellis said:


> off here if i can but if not
> 
> stockport pet warehouse, its a good shop but an arse to get to...
> 
> ...


yes i go 2 spw on a tues aft when they get a delivery:2thumb:


----------



## rick1980 (Mar 3, 2008)

Worsley, Salford lol

I strongly recommend that people check Viper & Vine in Prestwich if you haven’t already. Easy to get to; one bus from city centre and just off M60 for drivers.


:whip:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sunny salford for us: victory:


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

Saddleworth...Greater Manchester..

Wouldn't recommend any local shops, unless desperate for food.


----------



## treefrogschris (May 25, 2006)

Another one from Stockport and use stockport pet warehouse


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

im all for the Manchester group :no1:


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

from stretford and i go urmston acuatics


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

jilly40 said:


> yes i go 2 spw on a tues aft when they get a delivery:2thumb:


was due to go today for food, but got other stuff to sort out, so might have to get food elsewhere!

usualy im in there quite a bit, too often i say!

they've got a couple of nice hatchlings that they've bred themselves, mack snows, super macks.


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

So we setting up a Manchester Group?
Anyone fancy sorting something out?
Meeting up for a beer or something? Maybe the pub next to Viper and Vine? Sunday Pub Lunch Maybe?

Ask Admin to make a section on the board for manchester members.

Anyone got a DWA Licence?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

B20RDY said:


> So we setting up a Manchester Group?
> Anyone fancy sorting something out?
> Meeting up for a beer or something? Maybe the pub next to Viper and Vine? Sunday Pub Lunch Maybe?
> 
> ...


Or at Stockport Pet Warehouse! theres a pub right near it (1 min walk)

:2thumb:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

chris_b said:


> Saddleworth...Greater Manchester..
> 
> Wouldn't recommend any local shops, unless desperate for food.


yh basicly


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

we could do a manchester rep night like they do a york rep night


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in Cheadle Heath and Leicester. 

The shop in Hazel Grove should be shut down in my opinion(Seaview)

SPW is good, John is a good bloke.: victory:

The place but the Florist (pub) is ok but very small.

Adswood is ok but not bought from there yet. 

If anyone is interested in a Manchester and surrounding area forum have a look in my link.

Seems there's a few from these parts already there. : victory:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

can we get it sorted ive got a couple of mates that would be up for it 2!
pm me ne further details ta!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> I'm in Cheadle Heath and Leicester.
> 
> The shop in Hazel Grove should be shut down in my opinion(Seaview)
> 
> ...


is freddie mercury still going (seaview):lol2:

i used to get a few of my marines off him found him ok


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> im all for the Manchester group :no1:


your not manchester you awwwffully posh bramhall:lol2:

unless you live off north park road in which case i`ll let you off:lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

we need to get an expo dont we


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

darwengray said:


> your not manchester you awwwffully posh bramhall:lol2:
> 
> unless you live off north park road in which case i`ll let you off:lol2:


nope i dont, Bramhall's a lovely village :Na_Na_Na_Na:

OK OK we do need a get together,but first we need a group where we can discuss this :2thumb:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

*Manchester Group!*

im currently enquiring about starting a manchester social group.

on which we could discuss a possible meet up day every Fortnight/week.

but for starters... if i do manage to create one we will need name ideas. So any suggestions.

Mine is... RFUK Manchester Massive

cheers, Ellis


----------



## Si4Geckos (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all. I'm in Saddleworth near Oldham/ Ashton. Any1 want any baby leos while I'm here? lol PM me if you do 

Si


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> im currently enquiring about starting a manchester social group.
> 
> on which we could discuss a possible meet up day every Fortnight/week.
> 
> ...


 
i think every week would be to regular, every month would be more appropriate i think 

manchester massive, haha! something a bit more conservative perhaps?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

haha yeh once a month would be more appropriate 

i liked it :whistling2:

just submit your ideas and if i can create the group ill make a poll up with peoples suggested ideas 

Ellis


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> haha yeh once a month would be more appropriate
> 
> i liked it :whistling2:
> 
> ...


okies *gets thinking*


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

rfmcr-reptileforums manchester?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> rfmcr-reptileforums manchester?


 
oooo thats good

all i came up with was Rfuk Manchester Forumites! :lol2:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

not bad guys, keep em coming. ill use the first ten names for the poll.

or alternatively any that people say until midnight tonight 

cheers, Guys

Ellis


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> oooo thats good
> 
> all i came up with was Rfuk Manchester Forumites! :lol2:


lol my first go was manchester reptilionites lmao


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> lol my first go was manchester reptilionites lmao


 
haha thats genius! bit of a mouth full tho! :lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> haha thats genius! bit of a mouth full tho! :lol2:


lol ill make a list


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

haha not too catchy but i like the style, keep 'em coming :2thumb:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

will ww be able to bring reps to show off n stuff


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

erm, spose it depends on how much that would stress the animal out.

but if it wouldnt and we had a suitable place to meet then yeh


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

also,we should post pics before the first meet,otherwise we wont have any idea if any of us have turned up! :lol2:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

yeh if i managed to get this group sorted then we will get all the info and pics sorted and put up on the site


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

to make a group,,click on User CP, then on the left is networking,click on social groups,and on that page at the bottem there should be a link 'create new group'

ORR if like me,that link doesnt seem to be there :s then were stumped lol!!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

yeh thats what the mod said to me but it aint there 

dunno what to do ive asked t-bo but he aint replied.


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> yeh thats what the mod said to me but it aint there
> 
> dunno what to do ive asked t-bo but he aint replied.


 
could take a while, T-Bo is a busy soul!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

yup he is, but three other mods couldnt help me 

not naming any names - cornmorph, Hades and fangio! :2thumb::no1:

:whistling2:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> as i live in manchester city centre i go to swan street pet shop their really nice and reasonably priced - care more about the reps than making a sale so i recommend them 100% : victory:


Hi
I live in Newton heath and use Swan street, at the moment their food is awsome, never seen rat pups so big.

I'm up for a Manchester Meet and Greet, just name the date and place and i'll be there


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

twinklu said:


> Hi
> I live in Newton heath and use Swan street, at the moment their food is awsome, never seen rat pups so big.
> 
> I'm up for a Manchester Meet and Greet, just name the date and place and i'll be there


cool, nice to know people are keen 

hopefully should have summit sorted in the next few weeks


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah we need to find a common ground!

probably a pub or somewhere in the centre of Manchester!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

could have issues with pubs as some of us are under 18 :blush:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> could have issues with pubs as some of us are under 18 :blush:


oh blimey make me feel old! :Na_Na_Na_Na: (turning 20 next week,now that IS old) haha

ok at a really big coffee shop?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

haha, Im 16 

erm yeh, or the top of Maccy Dees in stockport


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> haha, Im 16
> 
> erm yeh, or the top of Maccy Dees in stockport


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

Maccy D's haha! noooooooooooooo! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

hehe :lol2:

worth a shot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> hehe :lol2:
> 
> worth a shot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha bless! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

how about in the food court in the Arndale?

easy enough to get too!? plus i think theres a maccy ds for you :Na_Na_Na_Na: and coffee for others?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

haha i hate maccy D's anyways... but there is a pizza hut there tho!

yeh thats could work... could be hard to find each other tho, that place is big and confusing :whistling2:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> haha i hate maccy D's anyways... but there is a pizza hut there tho!
> 
> yeh thats could work... could be hard to find each other tho, that place is big and confusing :whistling2:


 
everyone will be busy eating though! hmmmmmm!

oh i duno! lol

um,pizza hut is a good idea,although pubs allow under 18s in


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

until a certain time tho init?

i dont mind aslong ill be able to get in!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> until a certain time tho init?
> 
> i dont mind aslong ill be able to get in!


say we have a midday meet,then that would be fine! its in the evenings that under 18s arnt allowed! :2thumb:


----------



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

Manchester here. Can you tell by the name?!


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> say we have a midday meet,then that would be fine! its in the evenings that under 18s arnt allowed! :2thumb:


well im 16 n got in everywhere last friday and i think im going too this friday aswell lol


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Mancunian said:


> Manchester here. Can you tell by the name?!


wooo who would have guessed ay? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



pastelpythons27 said:


> well im 16 n got in everywhere last friday and i think im going too this friday aswell lol


 
well i reckon a midday meet is more prefferable,given that not everyone may be able too :2thumb:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Will you all stop talking about ages, otherwise i'm gonna have to ask do they let the oldies me being 38 and all into the places you all wanna go to.

I am not sitting in the play area of maccy d's for any of you lol


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi i live in offerton stockport, 
would defo meet up if arranged.
we could go to the social club opposite my house but i will wait for you at home. lol
and... youre on your own in there. lmao.
only messing.let me know.
If anyone comes on to the estate. you can see my viv in my bedroom opposite the club. knock on for a brew.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

twinklu said:


> Will you all stop talking about ages, otherwise i'm gonna have to ask do they let the oldies me being 38 and all into the places you all wanna go to.
> 
> I am not sitting in the play area of maccy d's for any of you lol



lmfao LOVE it... very well put! 

Anyone goin to Rodbaston on the 16th? :no1:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> lmfao LOVE it... very well put!
> 
> Anyone goin to Rodbaston on the 16th? :no1:


bit far to go really especially without a car 

are you?


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ellis said:


> bit far to go really especially without a car
> 
> are you?


might be goin rodbaston any one goin hamm dec?


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Stockport here :whip:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah im goin to rodbaston, my mates driving us one way and ill be doing the other lol. 

would love to do hamm but its a mission and a half?!


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> yeah im goin to rodbaston, my mates driving us one way and ill be doing the other lol.
> 
> would love to do hamm but its a mission and a half?!


its not so bad if youre dads driving you there and back and buying you an adult female royal morph


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

OK well i will get the ball rolling then.
How about Last Wednesday on the month.
Alternate the place near large well known pet shops.
Whoever contacts the pet shop see if they want to get involved maybe letting us handle/look close to some reptiles etc.


What do people think?

SO
26th November at 6pm at the pub Next to Viper and Vine.
I will contect people at Viper and Vine to see if they will open till late for us.


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe then for Christmas we could contact Chester Zoo to see if we could have maybe a late night tour of the reptiles with maybe one of the keepers who can talk threw them all?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

chester zoo could be a bit pricey for just a little meet up 

but i like the idea of near petshops, theres a pub oppsosite from SPW


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

agreed.
So maybe 
Nov - Viper and Vine
Dec - SPW

Then if anyone else knows of any other good pet shops then we could move the meet around so people are not always traviling miles.


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 19, 2008)

ema_leach said:


> Just a general question to see whos about, im in denton x


 
so am i:mf_dribble:


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 19, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> stalybridge :whistling2: wot rep shops do you go to?


had a pub ther :lol2:


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 19, 2008)

Phil1988 said:


> I used to be in Hyde...


some one has to be:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

B20RDY said:


> agreed.
> So maybe
> Nov - Viper and Vine
> Dec - SPW
> ...



sounds good!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

as am I!

though blimey V & V is guna be a trek,and i dont drive :s

*gets onto google for train and bus times*


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/205262-manchester-reptile-night.html#post2747047


Infomation here, 

Lets try and make this a sucess

Anyone needing a lift from Anywhere inbetween Oldham and V+V feel free to PM me and i will see what i can do about picking people up

:2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahhh Deja-vu...

Couple of tips chaps and chapettes;
-Is it going to be on a weekday or a weekend day? although a fri,sat or sun might be better for some, some people will choose partying instead.

-Is it going to be in the daytime or evening? Considering the potential travel daytime gives everyone a good amount of time to get there and not in the dark, but plenty of people have many other commitments in the day...

-The venue you choose really needs to be suitable for all age groups unless you make a group decision to exclude uner 18's for example.

-The venue you choose ideally should have food and drinks available or nearby. At a reasonable price.

-Are you going to be a bunch of people who all live in the northwest who just meet up for a chat? Are you going to be a bunch of people who meet up to give personal talks, share info and maybe even bring animals? Are you going to aim to be an educational group and actually enchance the knowledge of your members?

-If you allow people to bring animals, how is it going to be regulated? What will be your protocols to ensure everyone doesnt bring half their pets the same week and 25 people go home with a disease for their collection?

-If you want to bring animals you'll have to find a venue that will allow it (good luck with this one!!!)

and the list goes on and on...
To do this in the form of a few people meeting up just to chat and have a laugh with likeminded people, it's not too difficult. To achieve anything beyond that is going to involve a lot of hard work and effort from at least one or a few people.

Best of luck with the venture, might be visiting around Christmas (Flixtonian here!)
Lotte***


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

*RFUK Mancunians*

has been created, JOIN! please


----------



## kentish (Oct 8, 2007)

am in Didsbury and have a car!!!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

link to the group 

Reptile Forums UK - RFUK Mancunians


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

denton aswell. will never go back to guidbridge shop. cant look after his snakes, august was selling baby royals with mites without quarantine procedures and if you ask to handle certain snakes they wnt get them out. they had a bloke that went round every other friday that handled some of them and cleaned them. there was a burm there underweight hissy and striking. when bloke got him out on friday he shit all down him. only a month old but in wrong conditions. he has now lost his mites put a lot of weight on and has never bitten since:2thumb: there lizards seem in good health but would avoid buying snakes from there. sorry bout the rant:lol2: any chance of a tameside rep night anyone ?:bash:


----------



## kad1966 (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm in Droylsden


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stalyvegas!


----------

